# Ireland



## suneye (Aug 6, 2022)

Being blown away by Ireland.  Incredible scenery ! Currently watching the moon light over inch beach and the silhouette of the mountains in the background.  We are in the Dingle area and finding it tricky to find park ups .  It is a very busy area / time of year and many car parks have barriers.  Any tips or places you know of in the area for over night stops or want to throw in some must see places that would be great too.  Thanks


----------



## Costers (Aug 7, 2022)

Hot chocolate at the beach cafe. Nothing else there. Brilliant.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 7, 2022)

Does the car park by the marina in Dingle, next to the Fungie sculpture now have height barriers?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 8, 2022)

No barriers up norf, you need to get above Galway to wild.


----------



## suneye (Aug 8, 2022)

Debroos said:


> Does the car park by the marina in Dingle, next to the Fungie sculpture now have height barriers?


Parts of it do but we passed by Dingle as it was the race weekend and are now parked at Coumeenoole beach  Via Ventry and obligatory bee hive houses.  Slea Head is another outstanding area for scenery.


----------



## suneye (Aug 8, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> No barriers up norf, you need to get above Galway to wild.


On our way


----------



## suneye (Aug 8, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> No barriers up norf, you need to get above Galway to wild.


On our way


----------



## UFO (Aug 8, 2022)

We stopped overnight at a lot of the Wild Atlantic Way Discovery Points (there are 188 of them). We were there in April some years ago, it was quiet then.


----------



## Luckheart (Aug 8, 2022)

https://totalcampingireland.ie/wild-camping/ 

There is also an app called Motorhome Parking Ireland  on google play for £5


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 8, 2022)

You'd be surprised how many pubs are moho friendly.  
Some even have dump and fill. 
If there's music on you'll hve a great night and the craic.
Just check with the bar.. Tell them that if you have your usual night's  booze intake, you'll not be able to  drive. 
Worked a treat for us


----------



## TJBi (Aug 8, 2022)

suneye said:


> On our way


When taking up @trevskoda's suggestions, do bear in mind that he assumes that you don't have Windows in your van.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 8, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> You'd be surprised how many pubs are moho friendly.
> Some even have dump and fill.
> If there's music on you'll hve a great night and the craic.
> Just check with the bar.. Tell them that if you have your usual night's  booze intake, you'll not be able to  drive.
> Worked a treat for us


WE did notice.


----------



## Nightwalker (Aug 8, 2022)

suneye said:


> Being blown away by Ireland.  Incredible scenery ! Currently watching the moon light over inch beach and the silhouette of the mountains in the background.  We are in the Dingle area and finding it tricky to find park ups .  It is a very busy area / time of year and many car parks have barriers.  Any tips or places you know of in the area for over night stops or want to throw in some must see places that would be great too.  Thanks  View attachment 111408


Try the Motorhome Parking Ireland app. There are also a couple of Facebook accounts specific to Ireland that we found useful on our circumnavigation a few years ago.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 9, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> WE did notice.View attachment 111525


Beautiful Trev..! 
I blame the Guinness.


----------



## Cathy (Aug 9, 2022)

I used a site called Motorhomecraic a few years ago in Ireland. Same set up as Wild Camping.


----------



## rabW (Aug 9, 2022)

If you want some hillwalking, I was out in the Kerry Reeks today (Ireland's highest hills including Carrauntoohil). Trailhead at Lisleibane OK; not Cronin's yard. Decent parking, maybe avoid weekends.


----------



## stewheeler (Aug 9, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> Beautiful Trev..!
> I blame the Guinness.


You can't blame the Guinness for Trev nicking his White Westy Terrier.


----------



## suneye (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks Just come back into signal this looks just what we need. 


Luckheart said:


> https://totalcampingireland.ie/wild-camping/
> 
> There is also an app called Motorhome Parking Ireland  on google play for £5


----------



## suneye (Aug 9, 2022)

We stayed in a car park at a great pub at the gap of Dunloe with live music , dancing and a very good whiskey


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 9, 2022)

Lots of places up norf.


----------



## Dee (Aug 10, 2022)

suneye said:


> Being blown away by Ireland.  Incredible scenery ! Currently watching the moon light over inch beach and the silhouette of the mountains in the background.  We are in the Dingle area and finding it tricky to find park ups .  It is a very busy area / time of year and many car parks have barriers.  Any tips or places you know of in the area for over night stops or want to throw in some must see places that would be great too.  Thanks  View attachment 111408


We had the problem of barriers over car parks - they were put up to stop the travellers. Have you got the app 'park for night' - I think it is called - will ask my other half later. Shows places you can park for free. Are you doing the Wild Atlantic? Clockwise or anti clockwise? - then can tell you places we found


----------



## Dee (Aug 10, 2022)

UFO said:


> We stopped overnight at a lot of the Wild Atlantic Way Discovery Points (there are 188 of them). We were there in April some years ago, it was quiet then.


We found this year discovery points now have height barriers up. Very disappointing when arriving at them and often hard to turn around


----------



## suneye (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks for your help we are just outside Tralee heading north.


----------



## suneye (Aug 10, 2022)

Cathy said:


> I used a site called Motorhomecraic a few years ago in Ireland. Same set up as Wild Camping.


This doesn’t seem available on iOS might be me


----------



## UFO (Aug 10, 2022)

Dee said:


> We found this year discovery points now have height barriers up. Very disappointing when arriving at them and often hard to turn around



Do ALL the Discovery Points now have height barriers? Some we stopped at were pretty remote.  But perhaps things have gone bonkers since we were there. Shame as we would like to go back one day, although next time our focus will be more inland and not the coast.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 10, 2022)

You are to far down, only heathens, get up above Donegal town, wilding spots everywhere and no hight restrictions.


----------



## TeamRienza (Aug 10, 2022)

The developer of the motorhomeparkingireland app sadly died. Motorhomecraic who own the app are having issues with Apple, so not your fault. I believe the craic team are hoping to revamp and include photo option in future.
Meantime ask on motorhomecraic for specific advice on stops and updates on app revamp.

Davy


----------



## suneye (Aug 10, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> You are to far down, only heathens, get up above Donegal town, wilding spots everywhere and no hight restrictions.View attachment 111608View attachment 111609View attachment 111610View attachment 111611View attachment 111612View attachment 111613


Don’t think we are going to make it that far - does that mean I’m not a heathen  will have to come back and finish what we started.  Three weeks wasn’t long enough.  Someone left the height barrier open at the car park in the dunes at banana beach so a few people taking advantage of that tonight


----------



## Wully (Aug 10, 2022)

Trev took your advice. I’m down amongst the heathens in Donegal town tonight having a ball foods good beers better gonna move down towards the lakes tomorrow maybe somewhere near Enniskillen. Thought it rained a lot over here. I’m burnt tae a crisp big red tomato heed . Need to keep hydrated cheers.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 10, 2022)

Wully said:


> Trev took your advice. I’m down amongst the heathens in Donegal town tonight having a ball foods good beers better gonna move down towards the lakes tomorrow maybe somewhere near Enniskillen. Thought it rained a lot over here. I’m burnt tae a crisp big red tomato heed . Need to keep hydrated cheers.


You should have done the national park above Letterkenny, old castle house where the chap that invented the gas meter used as his country game home, a movie was made on this, the hanging gail.


----------



## Winger (Aug 11, 2022)

Motorhome Craic is the forum associated with Motorhome parking Ireland app which is what you want, they are having issues as the developer passed away but as I understand it it is free to access at the moment until they repair the glitches.
Far superior to any other app whilst in Ireland in my opinion


----------



## suneye (Aug 11, 2022)

Went to leave this morning and the height barrier back in place


----------



## Wully (Aug 11, 2022)

Decided to book into a site for a night to empty and fill. Just turned up at this stunning site in Ballyshannon right on a lake place was booked out solid till the end of August but the owner said I could park up anywhere I liked but I couldn’t have a hook up fine by me I said think I’ve got the best pich and views on the site not bad for €20 especially in August.  Place is spotless showers toilets.


----------



## Wully (Aug 11, 2022)

What I mean by not bad is that’s the first time I’ve paid to park in a week so €20 for a  nice safe park up with all the facilities and stunning location ain’t bad when I see the price of some sites and park ups in Ireland.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 11, 2022)

Time to head north and do the loop up round these bits.


----------



## Deleted member 79746 (Oct 2, 2022)

suneye said:


> Being blown away by Ireland.  Incredible scenery ! Currently watching the moon light over inch beach and the silhouette of the mountains in the background.  We are in the Dingle area and finding it tricky to find park ups .  It is a very busy area / time of year and many car parks have barriers.  Any tips or places you know of in the area for over night stops or want to throw in some must see places that would be great too.  Thanks  View attachment 111408


Do you know how to cancel membership?


----------



## Deleted member 79746 (Oct 2, 2022)

Costers said:


> Hot chocolate at the beach cafe. Nothing else there. Brilliant.


Do you know how to cancel membership?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 3, 2022)

Last August we followed the Shannon slowly. Lots of free and lovely park ups.


----------



## hulio (Oct 21, 2022)

There is a Facebook group called Total motorhome ireland who have a free map you can use for places to park


----------



## witzend (Oct 21, 2022)

BandM said:


> Do you know how to cancel membership?


To What


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 21, 2022)

witzend said:


> To What


To hell, cause if in Donegal its heaven.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 22, 2022)

Don't understand,  why should they ?


----------



## number14 (Sunday at 9:25 AM)

We're off there in May after we cancelled in 2020 due to the dreaded virus and lockdown. Ferry booked and received a good discount via C&CC.

Planning to roughly follow the WAW starting around Galway and heading north. The dog is very excited at the prospect of all those beaches!


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sunday at 9:36 AM)

Liz and I were talking about going over and discussing ferry prices and couldn't find a crossing that didn't cost the same as 2-3 tank of fuel.

I was also wondering if after B we needed a passport to do the whole of Ireland as we'd take 3-4 weeks this time.


I bookmarked this page a while ago.









						Explore the Magical Wild Atlantic Way
					

Discover the magic of the Wild Atlantic Way from the beautiful beaches in Donegal to the stunning West Cork coastline. Plan your Wild Atlantic Way holiday now.




					www.discoverireland.ie


----------



## number14 (Sunday at 9:56 AM)

I know what you mean @Pudsey Bear but we love the Western Isles and NW Ireland is in a similar sort of vein, so we decided to go for it.
Ferry is costing just over £400 but we did pay a bit extra for Flexi fares, a day time crossing (Fishguard - convenient for us) and day cabins.

I'm pretty sure passports are mandatory now and our dog will need an AHC meaning more expense and faff.

Still, it's only money and you can't take it with you.
Actually, thinking about it, for us, travelling from S Wales to the Highlands, say, there's probably not a lot in it moneywise.


----------



## trevskoda (Sunday at 10:09 AM)

No one here asks for passports or anything for dogs, sure some farms have land on both sides of the line but the sheepdogs don't know this LOL.
If you come in at Larne or Belfast and then head north to Derry/Letterkenny border there are not guards at posts, only a change in the tarmac tells you have crossed over.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sunday at 10:11 AM)

I did google the passport thing but it only seems to give info on Northern Ireland or flying into Dublin.

No tourist info came up.


I've not had a passport for a very long time and unless going to France etc I don't really want to fart about trying to get one now.


----------



## trevskoda (Sunday at 10:31 AM)

Pudsey Bear said:


> I did google the passport thing but it only seems to give info on Northern Ireland or flying into Dublin.
> 
> No tourist info came up.
> 
> ...


Here is the border Derry/letterkenny LOL


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sunday at 10:32 AM)

wonderful???


----------



## trevskoda (Sunday at 10:32 AM)

There is an agreement between the Irish and the English, travel free both ways, no passports required.


----------



## Fisherman (Sunday at 10:46 AM)

trevskoda said:


> There is an agreement between the Irish and the English, travel free both ways, no passports required.


Trev this all goes back to what happened in 1922, when the Irish free state was formed. Many Irish people carried British passports, and regarded themselves as British. ( including catholics in the south). Therefore it was decided that Irish people could apply for either an Irish passport, or a British passport. People living in the republic today can still apply for a U.K. passport, and you in the north can apply for an Irish passport. In effect there is no such thing as an Irish or U.K. only citizen living on Ireland. Myself with an Irish father, I qualify for an Irish passport. Something I am seriously considering due to the unmentionable on here. So to this day people in the U.K. are free to live and work in the Irish republic, and vice versa. However although you can live and work in Ireland you cannot apply for an Irish Passport unless you have proof that you have lived there for 5 years in a 9 year period. I hope this helps.


----------



## trevskoda (Sunday at 11:07 AM)

Fisherman said:


> Trev this all goes back to what happened in 1922, when the Irish free state was formed. Many Irish people carried British passports, and regarded themselves as British. ( including catholics in the south). Therefore it was decided that Irish people could apply for either an Irish passport, or a British passport. People living in the republic today can still apply for a U.K. passport, and you in the north can apply for an Irish passport. In effect there is no such thing as an Irish or U.K. only citizen living on Ireland. Myself with an Irish father, I qualify for an Irish passport. Something I am seriously considering due to the unmentionable on here. So to this day people in the U.K. are free to live and work in the Irish republic, and vice versa. However although you can live and work in Ireland you cannot apply for an Irish Passport unless you have proof that you have lived there for 5 years in a 9 year period. I hope this helps.


Yes I know this, but some folk still think you must have a passport to come here which is rubbish, there in fact is no real border from the peace agreement was signed up to, all checkpoints are gone.


----------



## Wully (Sunday at 11:24 AM)

We had a wee taste of Ireland in August from Belfast to Sligo we fallowed the coast absolutely stunning. I was really impressed with the welcome and the laid-back attitude of the Irish people towards Motorhomes but I honestly think the Irish are the most welcoming and hospitable people I ever met everyone says hello when out for a walk. Irish motorhomers were always keen to give advice on park ups and where to go visit Can’t wait to go back for a longer trip.


----------



## trevskoda (Sunday at 11:26 AM)

If you are in a rush here you are in an ambulance.


----------



## Makzine (Sunday at 11:30 AM)

We're thinking of going over later this year around May.  Travelling across from Stranraer and back from Rosslare.  What's a reasonable time frame to do this?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sunday at 11:34 AM)

We use either Holy head or Cairn Ryan, there is also Fishguard to Rosslare if you're further south.


----------



## Fisherman (Sunday at 11:41 AM)

Wully said:


> We had a wee taste of Ireland in August from Belfast to Sligo we fallowed the coast absolutely stunning. I was really impressed with the welcome and the laid-back attitude of the Irish people towards Motorhomes but I honestly think the Irish are the most welcoming and hospitable people I ever met everyone says hello when out for a walk. Irish motorhomers were always keen to give advice on park ups and where to go visit Can’t wait to go back for a longer trip.


Absolutely Wully, being a proud Scotsman of Irish descent, I adore Ireland and the Irish. Even in their large cities of Dublin, Kork, and Belfast they go out of their way to help if they think you need it. On my first visit to Dublin many moons ago, I took our pounds over, not bothering to change to Irish punts. We paid for our hotel in pounds, spent it in bars and restaurants without any problem whatsoever. I wrongly thought it was costing me, thinking the pound was worth more. Well when I got home and checked, the punt was worth £1.10. I had been short changing everyone by 10%. Some on here will be saying miserable Scot, well maybe just 

Seriously if you can find a more hospitable place in Europe anyone let me know.


----------



## trevskoda (Sunday at 11:47 AM)

Makzine said:


> We're thinking of going over later this year around May.  Travelling across from Stranraer and back from Rosslare.  What's a reasonable time frame to do this?


Thats a good crossing to do the north and Donegal, everything will be open from then onwards, 2 weeks is the min time to spend, but id say go for 4 weeks at least.
Also a lot depends on what you thing is, some like pubs others history as in old buildings/castles etc, then there is the beach bums and not to forget shops.
Give me a shout before you land and what is your thing and I may be able to give a few pointers and a route, one thing is don't get obsessed with the wild Atlantic hype as you will miss a lot on the way around.


----------



## Fisherman (Sunday at 11:59 AM)

trevskoda said:


> Thats a good crossing to do the north and Donegal, everything will be open from then onwards, 2 weeks is the min time to spend, but id say go for 4 weeks at least.
> Also a lot depends on what you thing is, some like pubs others history as in old buildings/castles etc, then there is the beach bums and not to forget shops.
> *Give me a shout before you land and what is your thing and I may be able to give a few pointers and a route, one thing is don't get obsessed with the wild Atlantic hype as you will miss a lot on the way around.*


See what I mean about the Irish, even mad ones like Trev, will always help.   There are loads like Trev on the Emerald Isle, north and south, it makes no difference, they are all Irish to me.


----------



## trevskoda (Sunday at 12:04 PM)

We like folks to see the best of us and not the few who spoil it for the rest.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sunday at 12:06 PM)

trevskoda said:


> We like folks to see the best of us and not the few who spoil it for the rest.


So stay well clear of Trev then ah? Good advice mate.


----------



## Makzine (Sunday at 12:08 PM)

trevskoda said:


> Thats a good crossing to do the north and Donegal, everything will be open from then onwards, 2 weeks is the min time to spend, but id say go for 4 weeks at least.
> Also a lot depends on what you thing is, some like pubs others history as in old buildings/castles etc, then there is the beach bums and not to forget shops.
> Give me a shout before you land and what is your thing and I may be able to give a few pointers and a route, one thing is don't get obsessed with the wild Atlantic hype as you will miss a lot on the way around.


Thanks Trev will definitely give you a shout before we go and have proper dates.  We like a bit of a cross section definitely pubs though and scenery.


----------

